# Distracting oneself



## katies (May 19, 2015)

Haven't been here in a while but things are going fairly well. 

I got home after a long night of working my second job and although hubby was happy to see me, during this time of year he has a hard time pulling himself away from football. College, NFL, whatever, I asked for classical music to be played on the surround sound and he said but then he can't hear the game. I went to bed to read but said before I went in that he watches a lot of football. He thought about it and said he does that to distract himself from painful memories. It's something he really enjoys. I said I just hope you're not running from things. I do that a bit too. And I think about what happened way more than I want to. He said even once is more than it should be. I agreed.

I think that infidelity is really something you never get over but you just have to live through and decide if continuing on with that person is worth it. We both decided it was worth it. But it comes at a price. A heavy one.


----------



## LosingHim (Oct 20, 2015)

Husband watches more sports than anyone I know. Always has. Maybe he watches sports to distract himself. I like sports myself but I find it annoying. He got angry at my Great Dane last night because of where she likes to lay. Her head was in the way of the Indians game and *gasp* he had to move to see the TV better.


----------



## She'sStillGotIt (Jul 30, 2016)

katies said:


> He thought about it and said he does that to distract himself from painful memories.


LOL. I have to say that his excuse - he watches a lot of football because he's distracting himself from painful memories - sounds like *such* a boatload of crap.

I'll give him credit, though. That excuse sounds a lot more noble than admitting to you that he's no different than the millions of other guys who also want to watch as much football as they can. 

Well played, Mr. Katies. :grin2:


----------



## SunCMars (Feb 29, 2016)

I am an outlier on this pastime, also.

Do not watch any sports, except some of the Olympic games.

I see watching sports as a mostly harmless time passer for men and women.


----------



## sokillme (Jun 10, 2016)

Do you like football?


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

I don't like football. At least not hours of it.


----------



## Mr. Nail (Apr 26, 2011)

I could say That I'm boycotting The NFL, but then I would have to admit that it has been over 30 years since I sat through a whole game. I check up on the local high school and university scores. But I can't remember when I last watched them much either. Maybe I'm boycotting football.
OTOH I would not mind listening to classical on surround sound, Not an entire symphony, but a concerto or two. I think the problem could be better addressed with some very nice noise canceling headphones. 
This thread is really not about sports or music, it is about the need to not think about the past mistakes. I'm never a fan of just ignoring the facts, but I understand that in order to forgive you have to put aside your hurt and focus on something else. Just be careful not to bury a wound that is still festering.


----------



## katies (May 19, 2015)

Exactly! But I cant make someone else tend to their festering wound. How do you kick it away for good?


----------

